# Can stream, can't download



## radish (Dec 21, 2001)

Having a problem with my stream when downloading. If I select a 1 hour show and the lower quality it gives me a filesize of ~600mb and an estimate of 9 mins. When I start the transfer it changes the estimate to ~30 mins and proceeds very slowly. Now my wireless network may not be the fastest, but I can easily get 15mbps on the same phone I'm trying to use for the download (which should mean I can download 600mb in under 6 mins). What's even weirder is that at some point it just gives up, but marks the transfer as successful. So now I have a ~400mb file which gets a little over half way through the show and stops (not the greatest error handling!).

The streaming option works great and I've never seen any stuttering or obvious network issues when using it. The TiVos are all wired cat5/moca and the wireless is a multi-AP 802.11n setup. 

Suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are your TiVo, wifi router and Stream all connected to one another via Ethernet or MoCa?

Dan


----------



## radish (Dec 21, 2001)

Everything's on ethernet except one of the two Tivos, which is on Moca. I actually have three wireless APs on the network to provide good coverage around the house. I have been wondering whether the Stream is using some kind of funky protocol which doesn't like that...I might try disabling the extras temporarily as a test.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If there any chance your iPad could be jumping APs in the middle of the download? That could cause a problem. Could also be that your APs are interfering with one another, you might want to make sure they're all on different channels.

Dan


----------



## radish (Dec 21, 2001)

I tried disabling all but one AP, which was sitting next to me. I could get a 30 min show to download but it was still considerably slower than the estimate (monitoring bandwidth on the AP showed it was pulling about 5mbps). When I tried an hour long show (at low quality, so 600mb) it again got a little over half way though and just stopped. Was still associated to the AP and when I did a bandwidth test straight away after the failure it easily got 20mbps. 

I can't really imagine how a hardware issue could be causing this, but I'm not sure what else to try. Maybe I should get it swapped out.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Where do you have the stream located? There were a few other people complaining about similar issues due to heat. One guy had it sitting on top of his router, which puts of quite a bit of heat of it's own, and his wold die after 20-30 minutes too.

Dan


----------



## radish (Dec 21, 2001)

It was in a closet, I moved it out to an open space and that doesn't seem to have made any difference. I was able to get a transfer to complete to my iPad which has more free space on it than the phone (although both should have had enough). I'm wondering if it's actually something on the client side which is failing to allocate space or something like that. Am going to do some more experiments


----------

